# Bluddy Strickly is back. Nearly Christmas.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just tried to watch the first 20 mins and apart from Aneka Rice I don't know any of the celebs. Then theres that revolting 'compare' Claudia Winkelman. 

I think we will be giving it a miss this year.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I watch it now and again

True I wouldn’t recognise a celebrity these days 

Gone are the days 

When Dirk Bogarde was” Doctor in the house “

And I was in love 

And Albert was second best

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

Doesn’t your TV come with that handy accessory, an off switch??

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep ,and so does mine Ploddy

Trouble is there’s feck all to watch 

Netflix, prime , now Tv is your friend 

Particularly if you like American programmes 

Which are not a favourite of mine 

And I pay for the BBC 

Actually I don’t

This year is free 

And so far it should be 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Sandra and Andy. We have now gone over to watch several recordings we have been shelving.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never ever ever ever watch Live TV on a Saturday night! Unless its the X Factor! :lol:

My Saturday night usually consists of about four hours playing or recording music followed by a bit of online banter and maybe a film of my choice all washed down with copious amounts of wine or maybe a nice Scotch. Actually to be fair that can be any old night really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I need a "Don't Like" tab for that Baz. ……………….. Yuck to it all. Maybe I would even prefer Strictly to your choice.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These "so-called" celebrity programs are getting worserer, We started watching Celebrity Musty Chef last night (recorded) and I didn't recognise anyone but Ruddock, stupid thing is, actually being on one of these shows makes you celeb so they can go onto other celeb shows, BARKING


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I love a bit of strictly, doesn't really matter if I don't know the celebs, you get to know them over the course of the programme and it's all about beginners (some more than others) learning to dance, plus some of those professionals are worth watching too :wink2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We ‘discovered ‘ YouTube a couple of years ago. Just choose you subject matter and wallow in whatever your choice is. For two years we’ve watched a Canadian build and live in a log cabin in the wilderness. Then there’s a few Scandinavian boat and house building vids. 
Great stuff and some good comedy vids too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean "My self reliance"? great series, not keen on his talky bits though. I watch a lot of Youtube, I'm into engineering too 



 This is a great boatbuilding series https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-_lYeV8hBnDSay7nmphUA/videos


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I assume you have good enough broadband to be able to watch on the big TV Kev.? Some of us don't and peering into a monitor for hours is not my idea of fun.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just put my earbuds in and watch it on the laptop Ray, I can watch it on TV, but searching and rewinding is a pain that way and you can't pause to watch a TV programme.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wellll now Kev, I guess horses for courses. But personally I could not watch more than 15 mins of anything on a small laptop screen and not 5 mins on the phone.
We are now used to the 70" TV in the lounge and anything less seems small. And yes we can freeze or reverse on the Humax. 

I guess we have got used to regular TV channels where BBC1 is on channel '1' or '101' Humax and up in increments from there on. No searching.
I guess it's old fashioned as it's been like that for generations. OK YouTube is free at the moment but so many people feel the ned to pay for content with Sky, Netflix, etc. 
But I wonder why when 200+ channels are free. OK there is a lot of dross but again one mans meat, etc. 
We tend to like current affairs and naturalist type progs and hate soaps and celebrity anything. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You said it Ray "horses for courses" running the Owners forum means I have to be online quite a bit during the day, tidying up posts, sorting problems out now and then with tech support, responding to PMs, ( I've only just made myself a mod so I don't have to keep logging in as Admin) as you know my back is goosed so I don't move about as much as I'd like, so I watch YT a lot, and learn a lot too about all manner of things, as I rarely watch fictional stuff although there are plenty of movies and TV series on there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watch most stuff on a 15.6" laptop. Thing is your generally only two feet away from the screen max so it feels big enough to watch. We use it in the van as well along with a 16" TV. Seems fine in there as well and being off hookup most of the time neither draw much power. TV is only 1.2 amps or 14 watts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah Baz, I can just remember my mother having a 14" TV back in the 50's and was amazed when we managed to buy a new 29" Sony. 
But I wouldn't like to go back to those old days of rickets and scurvy. How are yer eyes?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yeah Baz, I can just remember my mother having a 14" TV back in the 50's and was amazed when we managed to buy a new 29" Sony.
> But I wouldn't like to go back to those old days of rickets and scurvy. How are yer eyes?
> 
> Ray.


Eyes are fine Ray.  Well apart from general depreciation. Modern laptop screens are really good I Think, HD. Good thing is as well as the downloads I get dont need to be more than 1080p on a small screen so not huge file sizes. 720p is not bad. iPlayer is crystal sharp.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you remember when cinemascope and surround sound enhanced the views appreciation of the film? Well I think 'BIG' enhances it out of all proportion.!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Because of my joints which are prone to frequent flare ups

I’m stuck with TV 

I’ve finished , Deep Water, Jamestown, killing Eve , Jack Tailor ,the crown

And run out of things to watch 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I presume you have what they call boxed sets or iPlayer Sandra. We don't so we still have the pleasure of anticipating all the ongoing series for weeks to come.
I personally gain pleasure out of the wait and anticipation. Never found the need to pay for instant gratification. It used to be years before the latest releases were aired on TV and now it's a matter of weeks.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Because of my joints which are prone to frequent flare ups
> 
> I'm stuck with TV
> 
> ...


Sandra

If you liked Killing Eve

Next up try

Breaking Bad, it takes a few episodes to get going but boy it's good!

Then start on "Peaky Blinders" (they are now on series 6!) a fair bit of "adult" language and certainly, at times, very violent but again it's very good drama.

Some of the Scandawegian dramas such as "Under the Surface" although being subtitles are also worth watching.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Couldn’t get to grips with peaky blinders 

I get upset with gratuitously violence in detail 

I think I was born to programmes like Vanity Fair:frown2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Couldn't get to grips with peaky blinders
> 
> I get upset with gratuitously violence in detail
> 
> ...


That I can understand, hence my comments, but have a look at Breaking Bad (Netflix) there is the odd bit of violence, but nothing like Peaky's!

Andy


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I watched all of breaking bad but there was a lot of sameo sameo about it, they could have crammed it into 6 series instead of the 10 or 11 they eeked it out to


Sandra, try "the Affair" 



I'm binging on The Crown at the moment (loving it) and have series 2 of Killing Eve to watch and then I think I'll try the Last Tzars and Hinterland


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> These "so-called" celebrity programs are getting worserer, We started watching Celebrity Musty Chef last night (recorded) and I didn't recognise anyone but Ruddock, stupid thing is, actually being on one of these shows makes you celeb so they can go onto other celeb shows, BARKING


Noticed lately that BBC are promoting Gemma Collins podcasts. Her claim to fame as far as I can recall was being a total failure in the jungle, get me out of here, and a total flop on the dancing on ice.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But I love 

The repair shop

I love how important the things are to people 

Things I can’t imagine could be

The experts who repair them 

And I dream 

What could that be like

To have something that I owned

That meant so much to me 

Outside of my family I can’t imagine anything 

My wedding ring?

No He stands before me , so not the ring , the person as yet 

So I watch and share their joy 

And think in my past life

What would that thing be

Would it have been a doll, precious to me in children's homes 

Given to another , that I still loved , but was far to old to love 

They told me so 

And I , well what could I do 

A visitor 

And another loved her 

My doll that had shared so much with me 

And life moves on 

And my doll became my real life grandkids 

11 of them 

But in the quite times at 75 

I still remember how that doll brightened some very dark days

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the Repair Shop and how things work as I am always 'trying' to repair something or other. Delving into the innards of some machine or apparatus is intriguing although for entertainment purposes The Repair Shop tends to focus on the ownership history more than the item. So for me it's becoming just a procession of emotional owners.

Sadly we now live in a consumer throw away age where last years perfectly adequate gizmo is binned for the latest statement. One of the worst or best for dealers is the dating of car registrations telling everyone how old your ride is. Happily thats not the case here in France.

Anything of interest to me that been discarded because it stopped working I like to see if some small repair or adjustment can bring it back to life again. Just this morning I 'fixed' a walking counter someone had discarded. Just opening it up and re positioning the 'pendulum' got it working as new. A battery charger where the clips had corroded and lost contact, etc.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Just this morning I 'fixed' *a walking counter* someone had discarded. Just opening it up and re positioning the 'pendulum' got it working as new. A battery charger where the clips had corroded and lost contact, etc.
> 
> Ray.


You had me completely foxed there - I was imagining like an walking exercise machine but a belt on the kitchen counter!!! And wondering 'Who would want that?!'


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> That I can understand, hence my comments, but have a look at Breaking Bad (Netflix) there is the odd bit of violence, but nothing like Peaky's!
> 
> Andy


I think Im immune to all that violence now having just finished watching seven seasons of Sons of Anarchy which takes it to a new level.

Mind you Sandra was a big Game of Thrones fan and that was pretty violent at times.

Banshee is another good one but not for the faint hearted.

My favourite is True Blood (supernatural vampire type thing). Not to everyones taste or humour but its just fantastic. If your a bit odd like me you will enjoy it. That rules you out Andy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> Noticed lately that BBC are promoting Gemma Collins podcasts. Her claim to fame as far as I can recall was being a total failure in the jungle, get me out of here, and a total flop on the dancing on ice.


She is very awful IMHO no talent at all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I like the Repair Shop and how things work as I am always 'trying' to repair something or other. Delving into the innards of some machine or apparatus is intriguing although for entertainment purposes The Repair Shop tends to focus on the ownership history more than the item. So for me it's becoming just a procession of emotional owners.
> 
> Sadly we now live in a consumer throw away age where last years perfectly adequate gizmo is binned for the latest statement. One of the worst or best for dealers is the dating of car registrations telling everyone how old your ride is. Happily thats not the case here in France.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of repair shop but the reality is boring, the repairs and the 'customers' are okay, it the way they present it, you might get 10 minutes of actual repairing content per episode, it's a bit like a MoHo magazine, minimal content but they still want you to pay for all the extra guff you don't read, so you spend all your time going from content to content boredly flicking pages.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I’m one who leaves the room 

At violence 

And comes back once it’s finished

I cringe inside 

Game of thrones well I needed to leave the room on numerous occasions 

But lately I can’t actually leave the bloody room 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I loved game of thrones

But had read the books 

The wolves and Jon Snow 

Who I’m sure died with his wolf in the books 

The ending was crap though 

But the characters magnificent 

I just can’t get into Downton abbey , this time round 

And I’m hoping Sanditown improves

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm overloading on Outlander at the moment, while I have my 1-month free prime subscription, and before I hit the road.

I'm loving the accents, the clothes, the views...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I loved little Doric

The characters , helped by the fact they were magnificent actors 

Were they not fantastic in spite of the story ?

Who couldn’t despise and love Mr Doric ?

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

jiwawa said:


> I'm overloading on Outlander at the moment, while I have my 1-month free prime subscription, and before I hit the road.
> 
> I'm loving the accents, the clothes, the views...


Get the books, they are oh so much better


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Quite liked Outlander. Is there a new series out yet? It got a bit barmy in the last one.

Anyone watching "The Capture"? Quite enjoying that.

Im a bit at a loss as for another long series to binge on thats been on. I think Ive watched all the best ones.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I'm overloading on Outlander at the moment, while I have my 1-month free prime subscription, and before I hit the road.
> 
> I'm loving the accents, the clothes, the views...


Don't forget to cancel it the day before day 30.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm watching Gotham and Bloodline on Netflix both a bit bloodthirsty at times.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Found a new one

Capture 

I’m fascinated at the moment 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kaytutt said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm overloading on Outlander at the moment, while I have my 1-month free prime subscription, and before I hit the road.
> ...


I'm ahead of the series, reading the books and yes, they are superior (for the most part). But I do love the visuals.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Started watching "Dead to me" the other day which is a bit diverse from the usual stuff I watch but loving it. Its only half an hour per episode but its excellent. Love the two lead female characters. Also downloaded Lilyhammer which seems promising and Sex Education which is just bonkers but reminds me of being 18 again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You have lost me Baz.
Where is Dead to Me and Lilyhammer broadcast?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You have lost me Baz.
> Where is Dead to Me and Lilyhammer broadcast?
> 
> Ray.


On Netflix Ray although I get mine from the Del Boy All night Downloads emporium.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks Baz I will just have to do without then.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Started watching "Dead to me" the other day which is a bit diverse from the usual stuff I watch but loving it. Its only half an hour per episode but its excellent. Love the two lead female characters. Also downloaded Lilyhammer which seems promising and Sex Education which is just bonkers but reminds me of being 18 again.


Il give that a miss then>:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Il give that a miss then>:grin2:
> 
> Sandra


Dead to me was great Sandra. I watched it all over a couple of nights. Give it a go.

I prefer to watch stuff thats finished over a few seasons as Ill have to wait until next year now and firstly I forget what Ive watched and then spend ages trying to find out what happened the year before.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

A couple recommended to me by my Sis (who has very kindly given me her Amazon Prime login!)


West Wing
Good Omens (this is my next one to watch, love Mr Sheen)

This is Us
Sneaky Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not a Tv addict

If and it’s a big if

I can walk again 

I’ll settle for watching that counter drop down 

It fascinates me 

Will it win 10 thousand 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> A couple recommended to me by my Sis (who has very kindly given me her Amazon Prime login!)
> 
> West Wing
> Good Omens (this is my next one to watch, love Mr Sheen)
> ...


Good Omens sounds a wheeze. Ill give it a go. This is US I think we watched a few. Mrs D liked it but I found it a bit tame. Let us know what Sneaky Pete is like. Sounds ok


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'This Is US' was a brilliant interaction of families and was shown on Channel4 for many episodes. But in the end I gave up because it became too depressing.

Ray.


----------

